# Balda



## Dany (Dec 30, 2018)

Finding a rangefinder camera in a yard sale is becoming difficult in my country.
So, when I recently discovered this one, carefully protected inside its leather case and at a rather low price, I could not resist.
This Balda camera shows a good standard of German manufacturing quality. It is in a close to mint condition after 67 years of life.
The model is Mess Baldinette (mess = measuring in German).
The range finder seems accurate and the shutter fires smoothly.
This last find for the year 2018 makes me happy.















By the way: "Bonne et heureuse année 2019 à tous"


----------

